# "Working To Residency" Visa - question



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello


Quick question...

Does anyone know whether you need to have a certain amount of finances in place before moving to NZ on the "working to residency" visa?

I know certain countries require a set amount to show that you won't drain the country dry (which is fair enough) but trying not to have any "surprises" from things that may crop up

Can't see anything on the immigration site but just wanted to double check

Thanks in advance

Rebecca


----------



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I don't think so - the point of that type of visa is that you are going there to work, and so will be able to support yourself. I believe that you must have a firm job offer, working full-time and earning above a certain amount. Hope someone else can clarify for you, but that is my understanding.


----------



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

shammy said:


> I'm no expert, but I don't think so - the point of that type of visa is that you are going there to work, and so will be able to support yourself. I believe that you must have a firm job offer, working full-time and earning above a certain amount. Hope someone else can clarify for you, but that is my understanding.


Thank you

I kinda guessed that would be the answer but I don't want to assume anything!!

This time next week, we're flying to NZ for my husband's interviews...very excited


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

brand180208 said:


> Hello
> 
> Quick question...
> 
> ...


Hi,

No I don't think you do need to prove finances as your job in NZ covers your living costs in NZ which is the whole purpose of the visa.

There are different conditions depending which steam you are applying under - eg If you have a job offer from an NZ employer but it isn't classed as a skilled job off the LTSSL then the job must pay a minimum $55k etc.

You must also ensure you are registered to work or are in the process of registering to work if your trade or occupation is controlled by an organisational body like the EWRB does for electrical workers.

Regards,


----------



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

brand180208 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I kinda guessed that would be the answer but I don't want to assume anything!!
> 
> This time next week, we're flying to NZ for my husband's interviews...very excited


Ooh, that is exciting! Good luck to your husband for the interviews, and have a great trip. :-D


----------

